# FaceTime toujours actif ?



## gibet_b (28 Mars 2011)

Je me demandais si on pouvait tout de même recevoir un appel FaceTime si on "tue" l'application dans la barre du multitâche ?


----------



## gibet_b (29 Mars 2011)

Je me réponds : oui, on peut recevoir un appel FaceTime même si FaceTime est "tué" dans la barre de multitâche. On peut faire un FaceTime entre deux appareils connectés avec le même compte...


----------

